# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  The Mind of a Gamer

## KingYoshi

Being the hardcore gamer that I am, I have decided to start a sub-jounal based on my own personal tasks. All tasks will have to do with gaming. Some will be simple as killing certain enemies. Others may include reliving entire games. All tasks will be lucid only, but I will also include normal dreams involving gaming. I do not want to rush any of these and take the fun out of them, so this journal will not be updated as often. Here are some games/franchises I wish to explore.

(All tasks not available yet)

*Resident Evil*
Basic
[*x*] Kill a Hunter
[*x*] Kill a Licker
[ ] Defeat Yawn (RE1)
[ ] Have sex with Claire
[ ] Inject myself with large quantities of the G-Virus (RE2)
[ ] Inject myself with Uroboros (RE5)
[*x*] Have sex with Jill
Advanced
[ ] Relive the Giant Gator scene (RE2)
[ ] Take a bullet for Ada Wong (RE2)
[ ] Explore the Spencer Estate in the Arklay Mountains (RE1)
[ ] Kick Steve Burnside's ass and steal the Golden Lugers from him (RECV)
[ ] Kill Nemisis with his own Rocket Launcher (RE3)
[ ] Become a zombie and attack the gun shop owner (RE2)
[ ] Be a member of Hunk's team and steal the G-Virus from William Birkin (RE2)
[ ] Walk a zombie dog (cerberus) on a leash through a non-infected city

*God of War*
[*x*] Use Kratos' Blades in Battle
[ ] Defeat Ares
[ ] Battle the Colossus of Rhodes
[ ] 


*Clocktower*
Basic/Advanced
[ ] Escape the Barrows Mansion killing Scissorman along the way (CTFF)
[ ] Be killed by Scissorman while trying to escape the Barrows Mansion (CTFF)
[ ] Become Scissorman and kill some DCs (CT)
[ ] Remove the amulet, turn into Bates (split personality), and kick some ass (CT2SW)
[ ] Kill the Subordinates (CT3)

*Silent Hill*

*Fatal Frame*
[*x*] Use Camera Obscura on a Spirit/Ghost
[ ] Explore the Old Indian Village with a Twin (FFIICB)
[ ] Find Mio and Mayu (FFIICB)
[ ] 

*Final Fantasy* (still more to add...IV, VIII, X, XII, XIII, etc.)
VII
Basic
[*x*] Battle Sephiroth (VII)
[ ] Kill Cait Sith (VII)
[ ] Titty Fuck Tifa (VII)
[ ] Ride on Red XIII's Back (VII)
[ ] Battle the Turks (VII)
[ ] Ask Vincent Weird Questions (VII)
[ ] Battle Shinra Soldiers Alongside Cloud and Zack (VII)
[ ] Explore Midgar (VII)
[ ] Kill a Master Tonberry
[ ] Inject Myself with Jenova Cells
Advanced
[ ] Kill Sephiroth (VII)
[ ] Witness Aeris Death Sequence (VII)
[ ] Destroy the Planet with Meteor (VII)
[ ] Steal Yuffie's Materia (VII)
[ ] Steal Barret's Gun Arm and Use it as My Own (VII)
[ ] Participate in a Chocobo Race (Multi)
[ ] Visit the Gold Saucer (VII)
[ ] Visit Rocket Town and Blast off with Sid (VII)
[ ] Team up with Avalanche and Take out a Mako Reactor (VII)
[ ] Ride Clouds Bike (AC)


*Ratchet and Clank*
*Metal Gear*

*Kingdom Hearts* (more to add)
[ ] Become an additional member of Organization XIII and command unique nobodies
[ ] Battle Xemnas
[*x*] Conjure a unique Keyblade and battle heartless
[ ] Fight alongside Axel
[ ] Battle my own Heartless
[ ] Battle my own Nobody
[ ] Visit Destiny Island
[ ] Visit Twilight Town and participate in a Struggle Tournament
[ ] Visit Timeless River
[ ] Participate in an Olympus Collesium Ladder
[*x*] Eat Sea-salt Ice Cream
[ ] Visit Space Paranoids
[ ] Sing in a musical at Atlantis
[ ] Get swallowed by Monstro
[ ] Visit the 100 Acre Woods
[ ] 
*Gridrunner*

*F.E.A.R.*
[*x*] Defeat Alma
[ ] Summon and use Alma in battle
[ ] Clear the paranormal from a school/building with F.E.A.R.

*Project: Horned Owl*
Basic
[ ] Get Inside a Police Mech and Battle Through The Airport
[ ] Get Inside a Police Mech and Defeat Blaire

*Mega Man*
[*x*] Turn my arm into a Mega Buster
[ ] Defeat Cutman (MM1)
[ ] Defeat Metalman (MM2)
[ ] Defeat Shadow Man (MM3)
[ ] Defeat Pharaoh Man (MM4)
[ ] Defeat Wave Man (MM5)
[ ] Defeat Flameman (MM6)
[ ] Defeat Slashman (MM7)
[ ] Defeat Tengu Man (MM8)
[ ] Defeat Galaxy Man (MM9)
[ ] Defeat Chill Penguin (MMX)
[ ] Defeat Wheel Gator (MMX2)
[ ] Defeat Blast Hornet (MMX3)
[ ] Steal Dr. Willy's Space Ship
[ ] Takeover and Command my own Robot Masters  

*Zelda*

*Persona*
[*x*] Establish Some Social Links
[ ] Explore Tartarus (P3)
[ ] Use an Evoker and Summon a Persona (P3)
[ ] Witness the Dark Hour and Open a Coffin (P3)
[ ] Have Igor Fuse my Personas in the Velvet Room (P3)
[ ] 

*Socom*
Basic
[ ] Play Enowapi
[ ] Use Ak-105 during play

*Halo*
*Sly Cooper*
*Mario*
*Street Fighter*
*Mortal Kombat*
*Suikoden*
*Sonic*
*Pokemon*
*Donkey Kong*
*Punch-Out*
*Oregon Trail*

*More to come...*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## KingYoshi

June 23, 2009
*Lucid Dream 72: The Monster Within*
around 4:00pm
*WILD*
*Task:* *Kill a Licker*

Category - _Horror_


After a very smooth WILD transition, I awoke in an unfamiliar building. I dove headfirst out of a nearby window and landed on a car below. I noticed I had severely dented the hood. I looked around and recognized the neighborhood. It was Rich Creek (my old neighborhood), but it was different. It was clearly a horror setting (deep purple and black sky, tall leafless trees, cobwebs, abandoned houses, etc.) I walked across the street as the wind howled in a low spooky tone. I entered a rather suspect looking house. I decided, with the horror setting and all, that I would attempt one of my gaming tasks. I began rounding every corner of the house while thinking about a licker (monster from Resident Evil). 

I entered a bedroom on the first floor and saw a teen girl with blood dripping out of her mouth. She hissed at and lunged toward me. I placed my hands over each her ears and twisted violently, breaking her neck. I assumed she was a zombie, but really didn't care either way. I heard footsteps on the second floor, so I proceeded up the steps in the living room. I was amazed at the level of detail in this house. The stairs puffed clouds of dust as I walked and the wooden handrail was old and splintered. I walked toward an open door on the second floor and saw a woman standing beside a bed which was occupied, by what I assumed to be, her husband. The woman turned and said, "What are you doing in my house?" The man on the bed looked very sick and he began to scream. The woman quickly grabbed a needle and proceeded to tie a belt around her husbands arm. He was turning into something. I shouted at the woman, "Let him be, or I will kill your daughter!" She looked horrified and backed away from her husband. He began to twitch violently. 

I walked into the other room and imagined the man changing into a licker. I heard the woman scream and then heard the familiar click/squish of a lickers footsteps. I glanced out into the hallway and saw the licker run right by me and into another room. It was rather large for a licker and had a long tail which normal lickers do not have, but other than that, it was perfect. I got pretty excited. I dove backwards through the brick wall of the room and landed outside. I saw the woman through a first floor window. She opened her mouth and a long licker tongue shot out and busted the window. I ducked as it swiped over my head. I jumped onto the roof of the house and noticed the neighborhood was now crawling with lickers. 

I flew around looking for the head licker, when I finally saw him. He was a dark red/black color and had two long claws. It was a special licker (lickers found at the end of the RE:2 games). I hovered above the licker and it leapt toward me. I suddenly jolted toward him and grabbed his open mouth (one hand on the upper jaw and the other on the lower jaw). I pulled as hard as I could and completely ripped the licker's head in half.

I turned around with the lickers jaw still in hand and saw, to my surprise, professional baseball players: David Ortiz, Chipper Jones and Garret Anderson. They were sitting on a lone set of bleachers. I walked up to Ortiz and tossed him the licker skull. I said, "Take a look at this!" He looked furious. I saw a red glimmer of light in his eyes. Garret Anderson said, "What is that?" Ortiz then shouted, "Well, it looks like one of our f***ing priests!" Anderson laughed and said, "He couldn't kill a priest!" Chipper laughed too as Ortiz tossed him the skull. Chipper suddenly got quiet and looked down in horror. "It is a f***ing priest. Holy sh**!" Garret Anderson looked at me and opened his mouth revealing razor sharp teeth. They all three began turning into lickers when I suddenly awoke. Damnit! It was starting to get good  :Sad: !

----------


## KingYoshi

July 9, 2009
*Lucid Dream 78: Attack of the Hunters!*
around 10:00am
*WILD*
*Task: Kill a Hunter*

Category - _Action/Horror/WTF_


Back to sleep, about 15mins later. I dove through my wall this time, which seemed to sort of work, but my leg got stuck and I had to rip it out, lol. I then decided to attempt one of my own personal gaming tasks. I started walking around the neighborhood (which was my childhood neighborhood). I was trying to imagine a "Hunter" enemy from the Resident Evil series. I heard a few of their terrifying screeches, but I didn't see any. I reached in my pocket in attempts to pulll out a gun, but no luck. 

I ran into a nearby house and there was guy watching t.v. on his couch. He seemed startled, but I acted like I knew him. I asked, "He man do you have a gun? The hunters are back!" He immediately jumped off the couch and said, "Oh sh**! Yeah, let me go get them." He came back with a couple of, what appeared to be, 9mm pistols. He then said, "So, Zack how many of them were there?" I replied, "I haven't seen any yet, but I heard at least 3 or 4 screeching!" We rasn outside and I heard some trashcans falling over behind his house. We ran around the corner and I saw a Hunter R (Resident Evil Outbreak) rummaging through the garbage. Once it saw us, it immediately leapt at us and let out a bone-chilling screech. I attempted to shoot the creature, but when I pulled the trigger, a flag that said "BANG" popped out of the end of my gun. Luckily, Jamaal's gun was real and he put a bullet between its eyes. I turned and said, "What the hell man!" He took my gun and said, "That is what happens when it is in joke mode." You have to turn the switch to dangerous mode. I replied, "Who has joke mode on a real gun?" He laughed and we heard another loud screech from behind us. 

It was an Beta Hunter (Resident Evil 3). I blasted a few shots in the red tumors located on his head and he dropped almost instantly. I glanced down the street and noticed an entire horde of Alpha Hunters (normal hunter) running toward us. Me and Jamaal entered flight andbegan popping off shots at the creatures as they leapt up trying to snag us out of the air. I awoke during this battle.

----------


## Redwolfmountain

Lol, have sex with Claire, fun goal. I'd personally go for Jill. 
I am somewhat of a gamer too, in fact. I have more Dreams for Silent hill games than others (some pokemon show up randomly from time to time). Like the one i had yesterday.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, I have always been a big fan of Claire. My favorite game of all time is Resident Evil 2 after all.



July 11, 2009
*Lucid Dream 80: Its a Very Trippy World!*
around 1:00pm
*DILD*
*Task: None*

Category - _Gaming/WTF_


This dream was real crazy and had so much sh** going on at once that I can't remember it all. I also can't remember the exact order, but I'll do my best. I was on top of this giant cliff above a lake. People were jumping off the cliff into the water below. I was a little skeptical because of my piece of sh** shoulder (comes out of place all the time). I decided not to jump and I noticed a canapoy was set up behind me. 

There were many computers set up in a large circle and there was a sign that read, "Sign up here for, COMPETITION, RPG!" I asked the lady what all this was and she told me that it was a new RPG game for the computer that was designed specifically for competition. Players started from the same position in-game & they progressed through the world racking up points. You could fight the other player if you wanted to set him back a bit, but points weren't rewarded for defeating the other player. I decided to sign up and give it a shot. 

I chose the yellow guy. We started playing and I began to get used to the controls almost instantly. We were in a large, open, grassy area, surrounded by woods. There were caves, huts, log cabins, hills, trees, and enemies scattered everywhere. There was also a river running through the woods. I was playing with a hot asian and another girl who looked like and acted like the "princess type". I looked at the asian and said, "Let's put a little wager on this, eh?" She said, "Ok, what did you have in mind?" She then looked directly at my cock. I said, "Well, what do you have in mind?" She then said, "If you win, I will f*** your dick off!" I said, "And if you win?" She then said, "You have to do all the work!" I thought, "Oh hell yeah!" I then said, "If we let that girl beat us both, we have to kill ourselves." We both laughed and began to play. 

We were all traveling down the river and "the princess" was getting pounded by some river trolls with large spiked clubs. I fought off a few trolls and then entered a small cavern along the nearest rock wall. There was astrange guy in the cavern and he said, "Would you like to hear some valuable information?" I chose yes and he said, "Give me thirty coins!" I only had 17 coins, but he accepted anyway and said, "You are dreaming!" I then looked around at how weird this place was (I was now "inside" of the game). I did a quick nose pinch RC and found out I was in fact dreaming. 

I walked outside of the cavern and saw the asian and the other girl getting beat up by river trolls and mutant sharks. I summoned a pirate ship with my mind and began sailing down the river firing cannons at enemies I encountered. Some of them were: alligator pirates, demon trees, hippos with cannons on their backs, floating dark balls from KH, random midgets that were called "ankle biters", large man-eating birds, etc. One of the villagers on the bank shouted, "Yep he is going to make it to the orient!" A little way down the river I arrived at a village with many asian style pagoda buildings. There were many coins around the village and I collected all of them. I then noticed that the two females had dropped out of the competition because I was too good. Another guy entered the game and he was supposedly the defending champ. 

The next parts of this dream were so crazy and full of random sh** that I can't remeber everything nor can I remember the order. Me and this guy were practically racing through the game side by side doing random tasks and side quests in order to build up points. We raced through a series of platform game areas and were punching and kicking each other along the way, trying to knock each other into dark endless pits. We jumped across plateus, huge mushrooms, plam tree tops, and lilly pads. 

I picked up a medallion at one point that caused some interesting effects when worn. I put it on and four cheerful looking people surrounded me and followed me while singing christmas carols. When I got close to enemies they would hold their ears and become stunned allowing for some easy kills and points. Eventually the effects wore off and I sold the necklace to a random travelor for some points. 

There were some evil tree stump enemies and some black vampiric rabbits, as well. I went into an underground cavern and fought some tough spider enemies and collected a trophy that I found in the room. Later on, I found a random locker in another cavern and placed the trophy in a slot located inside the locker. A roulette wheel then appeared that had four areas in it. Gold x 50, Points x 1000, Go to Jail, Nothing. Of course the wheel landed on go to jail. I was then warped into a jail cell. I was being guarded by some evil looking wild boar/human things. I turned invisible with a cloak I found in my inventory and snuck up behind one of the boar men and jumped on his back. He began rampaging around the room and killed off the other enemies. I then killed him and headed back outside. 

At another point, I found a vehicle with a drill on it. I killed the other player several times with it before it broke down and became useless. I found a cloud car that allowed me to fly. I used a seed that grew a beanstalk to a secret area filled with money bags (points). The other player got into a rhino beetle vehicle and began ramming trees and knocking them over. They dropped coins and money bags (which turn into points once collected). I could always look at the score and everytime I did, I was in the lead by a thousand or so (which is close). I found an ant vehicle which allowed me to travel through large ant holes to new areas. 

I once encountered a large market that sold grenades, strange weapons, and peeps. I stole a huge box of bunny peeps and began eating them. Each one gave me a few points as I ate them, plus they tasted awesome. I noticed there was a box of white polar bear peeps and gold lion peeps. One of the woman tried to shoot me with a large net, but I dodged it (getting some more points) and she told me I had the most points of any player she had ever seen. She then partied up with me and helped me progress through the game. 

I, at one point, found a shotgun that resembled a small log. Every so often there were locked houses with holes in the roofs. I could drop down into them and it would start a gauntlet. It was where one type of enemy would attack me in mass amounts. I fought like 30 darkballs one time. 20 gator pirates, etc. Gauntlets seemed to give me many points. At one point I took the female who had joined my party into a cave and f***ed her for some points.  This game was bad a**. It was extremely colorful and trippy. I played in First Person most of the time, but it switched to third person every now and then. I wish I could remember more about it. Not sure when I awoke.

----------


## Kangaxx

I think you missed a few good games (if you have fast nets, try downloading them):
Devil May Cry 1/2/3/4
Left 4 Dead
Diablo II (Just shift it into 3D).
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn/Throne of Bhaal.
But good dreams :p. I'm also a gamer, but im more fit with heavily skill based games: (Defense of the Ancients, Devil May Cry 3 (best version, imo), Heroes of Newerth, Contra (:p, even though it's lol hard), and very little of Metal Slug).

----------


## Verto

I reckon for Halo, taking Master Chiefs helmet off would be pretty awesome. That and then taking down a scarab Halo 2 style.

This is a really good idea, too bad you've not updated it since July.

Edit: Rather Epic Sephiroth battle below I must admit, can't wait for round 2.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 12, 2009
*Lucid Dream 84: The Villain of all Villains*
around 5:00am
*DILD*
*Task:** Battle Sephiroth*

Category - _Boss/Action_


I was in a large mall with a bunch of my friends. It was me, Shawn, JT, Cliff, and Diddy. We were walking through a strange blacklight lit hallway with blacklight carpet and blacklight posters. It opened up into a large arcade and I accidentally bumped into a pretty hot female. She seemed a little young but I talked to her for a minute and she wanted to go get into the jacuzzi with me. I turned around and saw that there was a large jacuzzi in the back of the game room. We both got in and began a little flirting and whatnot. I asked her how old she was and she told me that she was 19. I immediately knew she was lying. Finally, she told me that she was 17. Being 21, I began to worry a bit, but I figured why not and we began hugging and kissing a little. 

She ducked under water as I felt her hand pull down my trunks. I got head for a few minutes and then she pulled her bikini bottoms to the side and sat on me reverse cowboy style. After a few minutes other people joined the hot tub, so we stopped and got out. I walked back over to Shawn and he looked at me and said, "Have you told her about your dreams yet?" I suddenly felt a weird sensation and looked around the room. There was machine after machine of strange crane/claw games. I thought this to be rather odd and I noticed the girl I had just screwed was nowhere to be seen. I did a nose pinch and was very surprised to find out I was dreaming. 

I took off running down the blacklight hallway and out of the room. I was standing outside in a barron wasteland/desert. Suddenly the ground began shaking and a large building began to emerge from the sand. Once it was fully erect I noticed the building looked like a large Roman Coliseum. There apeared to be no doorway, so I imagined a door on the front. Stairs began to form as if drawn by an invisible hand. The door was also "drawn" at the top of the stairs. I ran up the steps and could feel my heart pounding with anticipation. I knew something epic was about to happen, but I had to remain calm, so I didn't wake myself up. 

I entered the doorway and saw a large, flat, stone, floor in the center. I saw a very fuzzy looking shadow of a person standing in the middle. I walked out onto the floor and suddenly heard, "Dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun..." I new exactly what it was and I began freaking out. I thought, "Oh shit!" After the high pitched instruments did their thing I heard, "Estuans interius ira vehementi, Estuans interius ira vehementi, Sephiroth!........Sephiroth!" I looked at the fuzzy person in front of me and it slowly came into focus. It was a man with long white hair, a single wing on his back, and a sword that was easily 15+ feet long. It was Sephiroth from Final Fantasy VII. 

"One-Winged Angel" continued to play in the background. I reached into my holster (which apparently just now appeared) and pulled out a large silver sword with a ruby encrusted at the end of the handle. I looked at it for a quick moment and saw the words, "Godric Gryffindor" engraved on the blade. Sephiroth was hovering above the ground and flew to one side of the stadium. I heard him shout, "Sin Harv-!" I instinctively launched my sword at him as the words were coming from his mouth. He dodged and couldn't cast his deadly magic (Sin Harvest from Kingdom Hearts). He swung his sword so fast that I couldn't see where he was striking. I moved the sword of Gryffindor from side-to-side deflecting most of his attacks, but one connected with my left hand sending my sword flying into the air. 

He raised his hand and began showering me with the spell "comet." I was diving away from the large flaming rocks that were crashing all around me. My shirt tail caught on fire once and I quickly rolled to put it out. Once the comets stopped falling I looked around as dust swirled around me. Sephiroth was nowhere to be seen. Neither was my sword for that matter. I held out my hand and imagined the sword in it. Suddenly I heard the sound of metal scrapeing the stone floor. My sword was pulled into my hand like a magnet. I heard a swoosh of wind behind me and turned around. 

Sephiroth fell from the sky with his sword pointed down toward my head. I dove out of the way just in time and Sephy took one swing of his sword and knocked my sword out of the entire stadium/coliseum. I didn't know what to do, so I reached in my pocket and pulled out a small knife. I laughed and thought, "How am I going to fight his 15 foot sword with this 6 inch one." I reached into my pocket once more and tried to imagine a giant sword like Sephy's but all I pulled out was a large rubber bouncy ball. Sephiroth was now walking slowly toward me with a red glint in his eye. I acted almost instinctively. 

I bounced the rubber ball off the ground toward Sephiroths sword hand. His eyes flickered and his head glanced toward it for half of a second. I leapt at his head and crammed the blade of my knife into his left eye. He collapsed under my weight as I pulled the knife out along with his eye. The knife had impaled his eye ball and it was now rested on it like a shish kabob. There was a pool of blood slowly forming around his head as his body lay lifeless on the stone floor. I heard a shuffling of feet behind me and heard someone say, "Is-is he dead?" 

I turned and saw several small children approaching me. I recognized two of them as Denzel (Advent Children) and Marlene. One of the other kids spoke and said, "He killed the villain of all villains. Someone get this man a beer!" I laughed as one of the kids handed me a Nattie Light. The kids began dancing around Sephy's body when the ground began to tremble once more. The kids screamed and ran from the Coliseum. 

Sephiroth slowly stood up, spread his wing and took flight. He called back toward me as he drifted away saying, "This isn't over yet!" I took flight after him, but he seemed to have disappeared. I flew around for a bit when I suddenly remembered the task of the month. I was making my first attempt at a tornado when I was woken by my alarm clock  :Sad:  .

----------


## CarmineEternity

haha, this is really damn cool yosh.

----------


## JamesLD

Holy shit!!! the Sephiroth dream was epic as fuck

----------


## Royalpeach

Pretty damn intense! I'm a gamer myself, loved Resident Evil, but never tried any of the Final Fantasy games. Even so, that Sephiroth guy sounds pretty badass. You could write a book about this shit. Keep up the good dreaming.

P.S. How the hell did you confuse a massive broadsword with a bouncy ball?!? XD

----------


## CarmineEternity

Lol, Oregon Trail? I guess... Kinda just sounds like a shitty experience to relive.

----------


## Xibran123

This is sick, son! How can you concieve a battle with Sephiroth? I can barely conjure up a door on a wall.  I wish I had lucid dreams about video games. I'd do so much stuff like Gears of War, Pokemon, and Kingdom Hearts of course haha.

----------


## KingYoshi

Glad you guys are enjoying the dreams! My next few lucids I'm going to go for a few more of these game tasks, so there should be some more on here soon.

----------


## CarmineEternity

You should titty fuck Tifa next.

----------


## KingYoshi

Thanks for the comments everyone! Glad you guys are enjoying it! I actually was trying to complete the Tifa task, but somewhere along the line I forgot and nailed Jill instead, lol. Oh well, just another task done......finally!

September 16, 2009
*Lucid Dream 103: Mi Casa*
*DEILD*
*Task: Have sex with Jill*

Category - _WTF/Romance_


I transitioned smoothly from my previous lucid and found myself standing outside of my house. I leapt up onto the roof and glanced around to find out what to do. I looked down toward the ground and saw a police woman walking around the house. She was wearing a beret and I thought, "Is that Jill Valentine?" I jumped down and said, "Jill?" She turned and sure enough it was Jill Valentine from the Resident Evil series. She said, "Why haven't you come to visit me yet?" I just ignored this strange comment and leaned in to kiss her. We began making out and I removed her shirt. I got her on her knees and she began blowing me. I then titty f***ed her for a while and then took off her pants. I lifted her up and banged her against the wall. Afterwords I came on her face and then took flight. 

I flew toward downtown. I saw a large palace and decided to check it out. An attractive asian lady was standing at the entrance with a clip board. I saw people moving in boxes and whatnot. It was a beautiful palace with marble, gold, emeralds, rubys, and diamonds decorated throughout. I asked the lady who lived here and she replied, "We rent rooms here." I then said, "Well, I would like to buy the entire palace. How much is that going to run me?" She laughed and said, "That would be 1.2 billion dollars." I immediately said, "Done. I hope you will accept cash." She had her mouth open and seemed stunned. I asked, "Can I borrow your phone?" and she handed it to me without saying a word. I pushed random buttons and an old lady answered. 

I said, "Yes, may I speak to Jessica please." The old lady to me to "Hang on just a second." Soon I heard Jessicas voice at the other end. I said, "Jess will you do me a favor tell Cliff that I need a favor from him." She said sure, and asked what it was. I said, "I need him to have my plane fully loaded and brought downtown to me." She asked, "What have you bought now?" I responded, "I just bought the Palace downtown." She seemed excited and said, "How much should I tell him to bring?" I told her about 2 billion. She said, "Geez Zack! 2 billion! Ok I'll tell him as soon as he gets out of the shower. I then hung up and began to make a move on the hot lady with the clipboard. My dream soon faded and I awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 18, 2009
*Lucid Dream 104: Salty, yet Sweet!*
around 1:00pm
*DILD*
*Task: Eat Sea-Salt Ice Cream*

Category - _Action/Exploration_


I was at some large, fancy, dinner party. We all had suites on and the food looked extremely expensive. I wasn't very hungry, so I ate a few bites and then got up from the table. I walked back into, what appeared to be, a large conference room. I saw Shawn, a few kids, and some other men standing around talking about football. I joined them and we talked for a few moments. I was a younger version of myself. I would guess around 16 years old. One of them men presented a football and suggested a quick game. We pushed all the chairs and tables up against the wall and had ourselves a nice sized playing area. 

Shawn and a few men were on one team, me, one man, and a few 12-16 year olds were on mine. The won the coin toss and got the ball first. The very first play, I picked of the pass (interception) and took it to the house (scored a touchdown). Suddenly another guy walks into the room. It is a much younger version of NFL reciever, Andre Johnson. He is around 18. He joins the other team and their very next play, he catches a long bomb for a touchdown. I wasn't guarding him, and I said to him, "I pomise you, that won't happen again. I'm on you now." He laughed and said, "Don't you know who I am? I'm going to Miami. To play wide reciever." I replied, "Oh I know exactly who you are." 

Now we have the ball and I take a hand off, juke a few of the old guys and then lower my shoulder and run over Johnson to score another touchdown. The next series, they throw to Johnson four straight times. I deflected the first two, laid a big hit that caused him to drop the pass, and then pick off the fourth down throw and take it to the house again. On the kickoff and I sprinted as hard as I could and put Johnson on his back. He got mad and jumped and ran at me. I lowered my shoulder just in time to stalemate the hit. He then yells, "Come on! Hit me!" We both take off running at full speed and lower our shoulders. I knock Andre into the air and against some chairs and the wall. He breaks his collarbone and his kneecap. I quickly call an ambulance and the paramedics come in and load him onto the stretcher. 

I tell him that I am sorry and he says, "Your ok by me man. What do they call you anyway?" I said, "I'm just Zack." He said, "Well, that won't do, Thunder. I'll call you Thunder." I walk outside with him and say, "Don't worry man. Your going to be a big time NFL reciever someday!" I then realize that I must be dreaming, because I seem to be in the past (even though it is fake, lol). I do a nose pinch and sure enough, I'm dreaming. 

I knew I had been in this dream a long time already, but I tried not to worry about waking up. I wondered what to do when a couple of kids beckon me toward them. I walk over and jump in the car with them. I am still my 16 year old self and these kids seem to be around the same age. One of the dads is driving. A girl offers me an icecream bar, but I decline. I then glance at the icecream and it looks very familiar. I ask, "Wait, is that Sea-salt icecream?" The girl tells me that it is, and I say, "Maybe I will have some of that icecream." She then hands be the icecream bar (which is on a stick, btw). I lick it and the flavor is amazing. It is slightly salty at first, but it had an unbelievable flavor. It is very hard to describe. It had a very sweet after taste and melted quickly in my mouth. It had sort of a faint vanilla flavor, but it was very faint. After eating the whole thing I asked the driver, "So should we get this baby in the air?" He replied, "Oh, are you lucid as well?" I said, "Yes sir! Let's do it!" 

Me and him both concentrated and was able to fly the car with relative ease. We were swerving around trees and dipping up to the clouds and down, just inches above the road. After a while the driver said, "Well I guess we better follow the moose." I chuckled to myself at this strange comment and then looked ahead. There was, indeed, a moose flying in front of us. We followed it for a bit and it soon landed. We were about to land with it, when I awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

This one wasn't an LD, but it was still pretty cool. Figured I'd throw it in here anyway.



September 21, 2009
*Normal Dream 105: The Survival Horror RPG*
around 10:00am

Category - _Gaming_


I was playing a new game that I had bought. My dream kept changing perspective. Sometimes I was playing the game and sometimes I was "living" the game. The game was set up like a strategic rpg. The overlying map/world map was in a gameboard-like structure. I had to choose a class at the beginning and I chose the "Stealth Ninja" class. I made my move and then enemies scattered across the world map made their moves in a turn based style. There were areas/squares on the map that I could enter. 

I entered the first available square and was transported to the area. I was on some sort of abandoned oil rig. There was a dark and gloomy atmosphere associated with this oil rig. It was raining and storming as well. The sky had a full moon and that seemed to be the only light source, other than the random flashes of lightning. The oil rig had a Resident Evil-like gameplay feel to it. I checked my inventory and noticed I only had defense weapons. I had a stun gun and a couple daggers (just like the Resident Evil Remake). I explored the oil rig and dodged many zombies along the way. I found several items, but when I tried to pick them up a message came up and said, "These items/weapons are useless for your class." I finally found some ninja stars and picked them up. I had ten stars. I decided to try them out on the zombies. 

It only took two stars to drop and zombie, and to my surprise, I was able to pick them back up after they were thrown. I was messing around killing zombies when I began to notice it taking more and more stars to kill the zombies. I went into my inventory and where it once said "Shurikens" it now said, "Dull Shurikens". I used them a bit more and they soon wouldn't kill a zombie no matter how many times I hit them. My inventory now read, "Damaged Shurikens". I looked at them and they were bent and much more rounded out. I discarded them and used the stun gun to get out of the jam (it stunned the the zombies, but didn't kill them). I then exited the area, back to the overlying map. 

After a few moves I a cutscene played and I was introduced to a murderous/mysterious foe. Once the cutscene ended, I was face to face with him. I didn't have any good weapons, so I used the stun gun and fled. He chased me across the world map. I managed to get a decent distance from him and entered another area. This portion of the oil rig had a vender similar to the one from Resident Evil 4. All I could buy was a "Basic Katana." I bought it and then waited for the enemy to approach me. Another cutscene followed. A normal man came stumbling toward me. He was injured, bleeding, and near death by the looks of him. My character said, "Dad!" and ran toward him. He was apparently attacked by the foe I had met earlier. My game character father offered me an ability as his final gesture before passing. 

I chose between three abilities, Swift Attack (attack first and more often), Magik Converter (builds up the Magik meter when damage is taken), and Careless Brawn (inflict heavier damage to enemies, but suffer from recoil damage with each attack). I chose the "Swift Attack" ability. Figured it would be better for my class. My game father then told me that the enemy was using machina and he was using a much bigger sword than mine. My game father then fell over the railing and into the fog covered ocean below. I felt the ground shaking and heard loud metallic stomps approaching me. A giant robotic wolf was walking toward me. A voice spoke from within the machina, "They say you are the one. I think I shall be the judge of that!" He then pulled a sword similar to Sephiroth's in looks and length. We then became engaged in an turn based RPG battle. I awoke during this fight.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 11, 2009
*Lucid Dream 115: The Terror of Alma, Part 1*
around 1:30am
*DILD*
*Task: Defeat Alma*

Category - _Horror/Adventure/Substance_


Me, Chris, Cliff, and Timmay were outside of a large, multi-story building, passing three blunts between the four of us. It was dark outside and random people kept walking out of the building, asking for a hit. We, of course, let them all join us. After a bit, my mom walked out of the building. I quickly passed the blunt off and tried to put on my sober face. My mom walked up and began yelling at me. I managed to weasel my way out by convincing her that I was just hanging out, and not smoking. I followed her back into the large building, which was actually a large homeless shelter/low income complex. We were apparently doing volunteer work at this complex. I realized I had a pretty bad case of the munchies, so I made my way toward the kitchen area. 

I grabbed some ham biscuits that were left over from early, along with some strawberry syrup. It tasted awesome together, lol. I was walking from the kitchen, down the hallway toward outside door, when I was suddenly confronted by one of the homeless men who stayed there. He looked at me and said, "Boy, you better find your home soon!" I looked at him and asked him what he meant. He replied, "Not many have wondered these halls past midnight and lived to tell the tale." I looked at hin in confusion and he said, "She is coming." I then heard a loud slam behind me and felt a gust of wind at my back. I turned around to look and saw that the heavy windows had opened with a slam. I turned back to face the homeless man and asked, "What the hell was that?" However, the man was nowhere to be seen. 

I walked a few steps in fear when I heard someone to my right whisper, "Hey you! Come over here before you get yourself killed." I walked into the room and saw a small girl was in there hiding. She said, "What are you doing walking the halls after midnight?" I told her that I didn't know anything was wrong with it. She said, "Until morning, this is Alma's building." I thought, "Oh sh**!" She then told me that they were waiting on the "lucid one" to save them from her evil. I immediately said, "I am the lucid one." and became lucid. 

The girl told me that I would know what to do, if I was truly the lucid one. I then immediately knew what I had to do. It was strange, because I wasn't making up things as I went. It felt like I had known what to do for years, lol. I stepped out into the hall and was immediately surrounded by paranormal activity. All the way at the end of the hall I saw Alma standing with her head down. She disappeared and objects began flying around the hallway. I noticed blood all over the walls and floor as books, desks, lockers, and other random items were flying around me. The lights in the building were off, but flickered every now and then. I ran in the opposite direction of where I saw Alma. I knew she would pick up on my scheme sooner or later. I entered a trashed room at the end of the hallway. 

I counted 11 boards from the left wall and pulled up the loose floor board. There was a locket with a picture in it. The picture was a little girl smiling and holding a bouquet. She was wearing a red dress and looked like she was three or four years old. I smashed the locket onto the ground and recovered a key that was hidden within it. I then pulled up the 11th board from the right wall and discovered a locked box. I used the key and within the box was a dusty old black book. I opened it up to one of the center pages that was headlined: Termination and Damnation. I then began to chant the lines below. "Ta leigh aaah na...ta leigh mon sue weigh da...ala see tay are ah..." Once I finished the chant, someone burst into the room. It was a woman holding a flash light. She said, "You've opened it! You've opened the portal." I nodded and she advised me to finsh Alma off while she kept her distracted with the book. 

I left the room and flew down the hall. I was looking for the red portal that I had opened. Suddenly Alma showed up in front of me and began using her psychic prowess. The room around me changed and was filled with brutally injured ghosts. They were asking me to help them. Some of them were violent and yelling loudly. I covered my ears and focused on getting back into the room. I broke the hallucination and was back in the room with Alma. She tossed up random blue portals all over the place. A strange feeling came to my mind. I wanted, badly, to walk into the blue portals. As I approached, I heard bone chilling screams and could feel the intense heat of a great fire. I wanted nothing more than to leap into the portal. I walked very close and dove in. I felt my body waking up and prepared to DEILD.



October 11, 2009
*Lucid Dream 116: The Terror of Alma, Part 2: Death and Discovery*
*DEILD*
*Task: Defeat Alma*

Category - _Exploration/Horror/Task_


I performed the DEILD with relative ease. I was in a truly paranormal world. There was no solid ground around me and everything seemed to be fading in and out. Don't be confused, the clarity was awesome. Everything just seemed ghost-like and the environment also seemed to be melting before my eyes. It was an artisticly beautiful place. It however, had a very creepy feel to it. 

Alma appeared in front of me and laughed a sinister little laugh and then disappeared once again. Soon the dream scene turned completely white and I was floating in white nothingness. I then saw a light form in the distance. I looked at it and it seemed to be dancing. Suddenly, it became brighter and brighter until I realized it was fire and it was approaching me at a fearful speed. I was soon engulfed in explosive flames. I could see Alma's face within the flames around me. I could hear her voice laughing from all angles. Suddenly everything went dark and I thought I was having a false awakening. 

I stood up from a laying position. I looked into the darkness and could see something moving. In an instant the room lit up and their were many grotesque creatures/people in the room with me. They were deformed, mangled, and monstous. It reminded me of Silent Hill. I focused on changing the dream scene. The creatures began to scream and started advancing toward me. I thought back to the building with Alma and performed a teleportinh spin. It worked and I was now back into the room with Alma. I decided to try and counter her psychic attacks with my own. I attempted to imagine her destroying herself, but she just looked at me and laughed. I decided it would have to be more subtle. I slowly positioned myself in front of the red portal. I then attempted my psychic attack. I looked into her eyes and attempted to place thoughts into her mind. I psychically urged her to possess my body. I told her that if she possessed me, then there was no way I could destroy her. She would have control of me. Suddenly, her eyes grew dark and evil, in a flash she turned into a whispy, smokey form, and entered my body through my nose/mouth/eyes/etc. As soon as she entered, I turned and dove into the red portal. 

I heard her scream and felt her release from my body. My vision went blank as I landed on the wooden floor. My vision soon cleared and the building seemed much different. It was now well lit, clean, and seemed like a comforting place. All the building occupants came out of their rooms and began celebrating. The halls filled with balloons, streamers, and music. I decided to ignore the party and exit the building. 

I flew through one of the windows, and landed on a nearby grassy knoll. There was a single tree atop the knoll, and a large, floating mirror suspended in its shadow. I walked up to the mirror and saw no reflection in it. I immediately remembered the task of the year, and pictured the Temple of Artemis within the mirror. Soon a foggy image began to appear within the mirror. I looked away, imagined the temple, and looked back. There was now a crystal clear image of the temple, just beyond a small field, within the mirror. I attempted to travel "into" the mirror. I still feel the glass barrier blocking my way. It seemed to bend as I tried to force my way through. I then reached both hands into the mirror and stretched it much wider and much longer. It was now larger than I. I jammed my shoulder and right arm into the mirror and forced my way through the flexible glass. I then slowly worked my entire body through the glass. I was now standing in the large field. Upon gazing into the mirror the field was empty, but there was now a high school football game being played in the field. My clarity at this point was amazing (possibly the best I have ever had within a lucid). I ignored the game and flew to the front steps of the temple. 

There were many people gathered around the entrance. They began singing, "Oh happy day (oh happy day)....when Jesus washed (when jesus washed)....he washed my sins away (oh happy day)..." I joined in (because I knew the words  :wink2:  ) and we sand for a few minutes. I then decided to enter the temple. There seemed to be many statues (that resembled Buddha) all around the temple. It looked much like the picture above (which isn't surprising because it was my reference image). The main entrance was blocked by a large round boulder. I flew to the roof and joined a group of people who were standing there. 

One of the DCs told me that there was a weak spot in the roof. He then leapt into the air and crashed through the roof. I hopped down into the temple. There were many statues and columns all around me. I also saw some pottery, vases, cups, etc. The DC then found another soft spot and crashed through the floor again. I hopped down and we were now in a musty concrete basement. In the middle of the floor was a wooden square. Upon the square there were words written in blood. They read, "Beware DCs." The guy beside me said, "I'm going to bust through it!" I looked at him and said, "Maybe you shouldn't slam your whole body through this time. A strong kick stomp, will be sufficient. He took my advice and shattered the wood covering. 

There was a small pit filled with gray sand. I reached my hand into the sand and pulled out acrazy looking black rock. It was a half-sphere shape. The interior was smooth as glass, and had thick white, purple, and black rings. The outside was rough and uneven. I told the DCs, "This must be the sacred stone of Artemis." One of the DCs looked at it closely and said, "It looks like the meteorite from Spiderman." The stone then changed form and grabbed my arm like venom from the 3rd Spiderman movie. It melted through my skin and into my body. I could feel it moving swiftly through my veins. I held out my arm and could see my veins bubbling up and pulsing. It felt alot like an I.V., but more intense. I then held my hand out in the "web-shooting pose" and sure enough, a string of webs shot out of my wrist/hand. I flew up out of the temple, and landed back onto the roof. 

I began shooting my webs and swinging down the nearby street. At first I kept getting my hand tangled in the web, halting my forward movement. I finally figured out how to smoothly transition from shooting the web, to grabbing and holding it for the swing. I began swinging smoothly down the street by hitting the powerlines with my web (which were perfectly spaced for me to swing down the street). I traveled into a large city and swung around it for an estimated 20 minutes or so. It was very cool. I awoke during this time.

----------


## KingYoshi

January 7, 2010
*Lucid Dream 138: The Social Links*
around 5:00am
*DILD*
*Task: Establish Social Links*

Category - _Exploration/Romance_


I was in my old elementary school. I was eating lunch with some of my friends and I realized that I shouldn't be in the elementary school. I immediately became lucid. 

I got up and walked into the serving area. I began eating some of the different food items that were available. They all looked like prison food to be honest. The taste resembled oatmeal. Suddenly a couple asian chicks walked up from behind me and covered my eyes with their hands. They said, "Guess who?" I thought for a second and said, "Yukari and.....Mitsuru!" They laughed and removed their hands. Yukari smiled and said, "How did you know?" I replied, "How could I not?" I then put my arms around both of them and we walked back to the sitting area. Yukari and Mitsuru are characters from the video game, Persona 3, btw. 

We sat at the lunch table and Yukari ducked her head under and began blowing me. Mitsuru began kissing my neck. Suddenly, I heard a chime and a symbol popped out of the air. It said, "Social Link Discovered." I suddenly felt a power stir within my body. Yukari raised her head up and met my eyes. She asked, "Are we going to Tartarus today?" I thought, "Hmm, that would be interesting." I told them that I would think about it. 

I then took flight and began flying around the cafeteria. I started grabbing peoples trays and dropping them on unsuspecting students. Many shouted, a few cried, and some didn't even seem to notice the hard plastic trays filled with various food items smashing over their heads. I then began pissing while flying over people. One chick got pissed and leapt high into the air. She grabbed my junk and jerked me down to the ground. 

She was yelling and cussing me while clamping tightly onto my shaft. I looked at her and gazed deep into her eyes. It was my high school spanish teacher's daughter. I told her, with telepathy, to go ahead and hit her knees. She began blowing me as another sound went off and another social link was created. I awoke from the dream shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

January 9, 2010
*Lucid Dream 139: Something Sinister Lurks*
around 2:00am
*WILD*
*Task: Use Camera Obscura*

Category - _Horror/WTF_


I awoke around 2:00am for no apparent reason and immediately closed my eyes to go back to sleep. I felt a sudden rush and SP set in. I got an incredibly eerie feeling almost instantly. Even more so than usual. I actually contemplated whether I should force myself awake or carry on with the WILD. I decided to just carry on with my WILD. 

I began to hear whispers all around me. I remained as calm as possible, but the whispers kept getting louder and louder. My heart began to beat so hard that I thought it may explode. Sure enough, I look down and see my chest explode. Blood flew all over my room and I was officially freaked the fuck out. 

I jumped up, knowing I had completed the transition, and tried to calm myself a bit. I heard someone running behind me. I quickly turned around and saw a small girl running toward me. She was dirty and very pale. She picked up her pace and was soon sprinting at me and laughing. I reached into my pocket and tried to pull out a gun. Instead I pulled out an ancient-looking camera. The girl was now a foot away from me and she seemed to be semi-transparent. She opened her mouth and her jaw stretched abnormally large. I heard an ear piercing scream as I quickly raised the camera and took a picture. The girl vanished leaving behind a paranormal cloud of dust that soon faded. 

I smiled and thought to myself, "This is bad ass!" I saw a two more ghosts climbing into the room (which was now unfamiliar and resembled a large abandoned barn house). I shot eacvh ghost with a few pictures and killed them off. The camera began making noises and four photos popped out of the camera. I looked at them with great interest. The first was the little girl from the beginning. Her mouth was stretched wide open and her face nearly took up the entire frame. The second photo showed the room I was in and two orbs which I assumed were the other two ghosts. The third photo was blank and the fourth and final photo showed a polar bear. I laughed to myself and thought, "WTF?" 

Suddenly I hear a loud bang at the door behind me. It didn't really scare me because I had known it was going to happen a split second before it did. I turned around and saw the door was bowing out and the hinges were popping out of the wall. With one more loud "BOOM" the door flew off the hinges, slammed against the wall behind me, and shattered into thousands of small wood chips. I was now standing in front of a sinister looking polar bear (ghost) with glowing red eyes and silver blood trickling from its mouth. I raised my camera, but the bear jetted from its standing position and soared around the rafters. I snapped a couple shots, but none were clean hits. I then took flight as well. The bear smacked me with its massive paws a few times, knocking me back to the floor. Each time I got back up and took flight once again. Finally I nailed it with a clean shot just as it pulled out of a nose dive. The bear vanished and I heard the sound of a door unlocking. 

I got very excited by this (it was so much like a live video game that I about blew a load all over myself...just kidding). In my rush of excitement the dream started to fade. I quickly entered a full body spin and managed to keep the dream going. I was back in the large room, but now there were several doors along the walls that hadn't been there before. I walked up to the closest one, my heart pumping with excitement, and opened the door. BAM! I was now sitting in my bed. 

I cursed loudly and threw my pillow. I had only managed to extend the dream a few moments. I stood up and began walking up my stairs. At the top of the steps I saw the transparent sillouette of a decaying man. My heart skipped a beat and I awoke once again in my bed. This time I was actually awake and I knew that I had just had a false awakening. I quickly glanced at the top of the stairs and, of course, saw nothing. Breathing heavy and wiping sweat off my brow, I thought for a second and said aloud, "WTF!"

----------


## Madbagel

Nice! I'm a pretty big gamer myself, though I revolve more around first person shooters. I'm still relatively new to lucid dreaming, but do you have any fun game related goals I could try out later on down the road? I myself love Resident Evil 2, I've been playing it for years now, it's one of my favorite games of all time as well.

Looking forward to the next update!

----------


## jarrhead

> [ ] Titty Fuck Tifa (VII)
> [




LOL.  And why are there no Final Fantasy XII Goals? (My Favorite FF)

Penelo's a good option, if you're into the young'ns.  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

> LOL.  And why are there no Final Fantasy XII Goals? (My Favorite FF)
> 
> Penelo's a good option, if you're into the young'ns.



I actually have over 1,000 game related goals in my notebook (maybe more, lol), I have just been to lazy to type them all up yet  :tongue2: . FFXII is definately a game I have goals for. Penelo may end up making an appearance, but my sexual goal for FFXII is definately Fran. A little viera love'n...lol. A few of the other FFXII goals are joining Clan Centurio and going on some unique mark hunts as well as Yiazmat, taking on a few judges, exposing myself to mass amounts of Mist, weilding the zodiac spear, and many more.

I'm planning a mass reorginization of this journal within the next few days, so hopefully I'll have alot of my goals typed up.

----------


## jarrhead

I forget the name of the creature, but you should have an epic battle with the T-Rex guy in the estersand.

----------


## SkinnyBill

wow i never thought you would be a KH fan for some reason. i <3 KH. I wanna have some KH based LD's too  ::D:  
I have posted before in the 'Stupidest ways you missed becoming lucid' post... i was just about to do a reality check, then i saw the new  Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days, and a DS in the shop to play a demo. I saw it and i was like OMG and i forgot to do the RC lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

> wow i never thought you would be a KH fan for some reason. i <3 KH. I wanna have some KH based LD's too  
> I have posted before in the 'Stupidest ways you missed becoming lucid' post... i was just about to do a reality check, then i saw the new  Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days, and a DS in the shop to play a demo. I saw it and i was like OMG and i forgot to do the RC lol.



Lol, that would've made me forget to RC too. Yeah, I'm a big KH fan. I love Classic Disney and love Final Fantasy as well.

----------


## KingYoshi

January 23, 2010
*Lucid Dream 144: Lost in Space*
around 4:00am
*WILD*
*Task: Turn Arm into Mega Buster*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I decided to lay back down and WILD after writing down my previous dream. I began to feel SP setting in after practicing my technique for only about 5-10 minutes. I felt my body lift up off the bed and shoot straight up into the air. I could see stars zooming by me and it felt like I was traveling at light speed. I opened my eyes and my body stopped. I was floating in space. I looked around and saw stars everywhere. I saw a large amount of debris in the background to my right. It seemed that I had left off where the last dream ended. I could make out large chunks of the earth floating around in the distance. I flew over toward the obliterated earth and entered the area of destruction. There were large masses of rocks, trees, and even a few cows zooming passed me. I began dodging debris as I zoomed through the area where the earth used to be. It felt like I was in some surreal life-like video game and it resembled a giant asteroid field. I held out my arm and focused my attention on it. I imagined it slowly turning into metal and my arm responded. It turned into a blue metallic arm. I then imagined it turning into a mega buster (mega man's arm cannon). Sure enough, it transition smoothly into a mega buster. I then started shooting the debris as it flew by me. After experiencing a SHMUP (shoot'em up video game) first hand, I flew around looking for a foreign planet to land on. 

I then remembered Nomad and decided to fly to the moon. I flew around for a while looking for the moon, but couldn't find anything, but a few abandoned air ships just drifting around in space. I decided to explore one of them. I landed on an airship and opened the emergency door to the cockpit. I flipped a switch on the control board and the air ship lit up. There were computer screens all around me and more buttons then I could count on a hundred hands. I decided to simplify things. I reached into my pocket, deep in thought. At first I didn't feel anything, but I moved my hand around searching for the particular item I was trying to get. My pocket was much larger on the inside then it should have been, lol. Finally I felt the smooth handle and pulled out a ps2 controller. I plugged it into the control panel and began flying the air ship. It was pretty bad ass. I decided to find a planet and land on it. I flew for a while and I could see several planets off in the distance. I unfortunatley woke up as I was approaching a large green and what looked like a forest/jungle covered planet.

----------


## Elem3nt0

Yo dude dont you ever check your PM's?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Yo dude dont you ever check your PM's?



Sorry man, I always forget to check them  :Cheeky: . I have 7 new ones, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 16, 2010
*Lucid Dream 152: Into the Shadows*
around 1:30am
*WILD*
*Task: Conjure Unique Keyblade and Battle Heartless*

Category - _Action_


I woke up from sleep, grabbed something to eat and then attempted a WILD (using my technique). After some snowy HI, I transitioned into my dream. I sat up and noticed I was in my old dorm room. My roomate Cliff was there as well. I told him we were lucid and he looked pretty confused at first. I then told him to do a nose pinch RC. He did and then realized he was dreaming. He told me that his vision was fuzzy, so I proceeded to show him a bunch of different stabilization techniques. Finally, I got his kinks worked out and we exited the building. 

We were in a large field and it was very dark outside. I looked out to the horizon and made the sun rise. As soon as the sun rose completely a large dark, misty cloud moved in and blocked off the sun. A pitch black shadow was cast all around us. Suddenly black figures began to form within the shadow. The shadow had grown to an enormous size making the ground pitch black as far as the eyes could see. The sky began to swirl with dark purple and deep orange. The figures began to rise out of the ground and I noticed they had an all too familiar symbol on their chests. They were heartless! The demonic looking heartless began to surround me and Cliff (the heartless were much more sinister than the heartless from the Kingdom Hearts games). I looked over toward Cliff and gave a quick nod. We then held out our arms and summoned keyblades out of thin air. 

My keyblade was awesome (I plan on drawing it and posting the picture in my DJ...eventually  :tongue2: ). The shaft and handle of the ketyblade was extremely shiny and appeared to be solid gold. A green, twisting vine with razor sharp pot leafs curled up the keyblade. The ridges for the end of the key was a large pot leaf. The handle had a large emeralds, diamonds, and sapphires encrusted in the gold. The handle was a (king's) crown shape that folded over my hand as I held it (like a protector/shield for the "sword" hand. It felt light as a feather and I began attacking the heartless. My buddy Cliff's keyblade was pretty cool as well. It was flaming on the end and there was a white spiraling metal that curled all the way up the shaft of the keyblade. The ridges on his keyblade looked like a normal key, but I couldn't really tell because they were engulfed in flames. The spiral made the keyblade look similar to a joint. He also had some razor sharp pot leafs here and there. 

We fought the heartless for a while, but they just kept multiplying. Cliff looked at me and said, "Shit! There are too many of them." I looked at him and said, "Try this!" I backed up a few steps and felt energy growing inside me. I then unleashed and allowed the energy to burst out of every square inch of my body. My clothes turned black and blue as did my keyblade. I saw a strange nearly invisible veil fall over me. I had turned into the wisdom form (from KH2). I began shooting white balls of fire (as wells as stars, beams, and other shapes of a white hot flames). After battling the heatless by flying around and shooting and also performing some crazy acrobatics and shooting, I awoke from my dream.  



February 20, 2010
*Lucid Dream 154: They Call Me Kratos*
around 3:00am
*DILD*
*Task: Use Kratos' Blades in Battle*

Category - _Task/Action_


I was in some kind of thrift store and I was looking through some old SNES and NES games. I had found quite a few rarities for dirt cheap and I was getting excited. I looked through the games I was about to buy and they had all changed. Many of them were now common sports games. I went back to the bin and began to search for the games I thought I had in my hand already. After searching for a bit and having several games change again, I started to get suspicious. I slowly raised my hand and performed a nose pinch RC. I was indeed dreaming. 

I immediately wanted to complete one of the Tasks of the Year. I decided to attempt the Gladiator fight. I took flight and began searching for the Colosseum. After flying over a few mountains I saw a large structure in the background. As I approached I could hear a crowd roaring and cheering from within the walls. I landed in front of the colosseum and walked inside. I was in a large area within the walls of the collosseum. It was just like a football game. There were concession stands set up everywhere, but the food was very different. One stand read, "Fried Bat on a Stick" another said, "The Crumpet Stop." I didn't want to just fly into the arena and begin fighting, so I walked around until I found some stone steps that led into a deep dark dungeon. 

There were many slaves locked in the dungeon and I walked in smiling. One of them asked, "Who the f*** are you?" I turned invisible and walked through the wall and into the cell with the other prisoners. I reappeared and they were all speechless. I spoke, "I am a god in this world. I have come to fight in the games as a prisoner." One of the prisoners got excited and said, "You are here to save us? We are saved!" I laughed a deep evil laugh and said, "I came here to fight. Your life means nothing to me." They man began to whine and beg, "But, you are a god right? You can do anything. Help us get out of here...please!" He then grabbed my arm. I quickly straightened out my arm, spread my fingers, and summoned a large machete. In a flash I swung my arm and removed the prisoners head from his shoulders. 

The other prisoners backed away and I spoke once again, "Get on my nerves or in my way, and you'll end up like this one." I then picked up his head by his hair and held it out in front of me. The prisoners all looked terrified. I smirked and then tossed the head to one of the other prisoners and said, "Here you go scruffy." He caught the head, dropped it, and began to cry softly in the corner. A couple guards had now showed up and they began yelling into the cell telling us to shut the f*** up and get ready to die. They opened up the doors and we all got into a single file line and followed them into the stadium. 

As soon as we entered the stadium, I slit one of the guards throat and stole his spear. I then launched the spear across the arena. There were many "executioners" (people we were supposed to fight) standing on the other side of the arena. My spear soared through the air and pierced the heart of the largest executioner in the arena. The giant muscular man dropped to his knees and his cow/bull skull head gear fell to the ground. The crowd roared and I took off running to the center of the arena. I screamed and held my arms wide. A huge fountain of fire and debris exploded under my feet and lifted me into the air. I floated atop the fountain of fire and began launching flaming boulders/debris at the other executioners. I killed a few this way and landed back on the ground. The fire fountain was now gone. 

Many people in the crowd were shouting, "Who are you?", "What is your name?", "What shall we call you!" I stood tall and shouted, "I am Kratos!" I crowd began chanting "Kratos...Kratos...Kratos!" I now noticed I had Kratos' Blades of Chaos attached to my arms. I began the massacre. After killing off all the executioners with attacks straight out of the game (God of War), I began to hunt down the other prisoners. The arena was a blood bath and I think the crowd was now scared for their own safety. The czar stood and stared down at me. The crowd started chanting, "Kill him...kill him...kill him!" The czar gave me a thumbs down and I began to laugh. 

Trained soldiers entered the arena and I slayed them all within seconds. I then took flight and began lauching fireballs at the crowd, setting groups of them ablaze. I then landed in the crowd and began slicing them up. The crowd tried to run and some even tried to fight. With relative ease, I wiped out the entire arena which was now a large bowl of blood. I looked into the "luxury box" and saw the czar staring down at me. He then laughed and took flight. He said, "So you thin you are the only lucid one in this land?" He began flying around attacking me. I was on the defensive and kept deflecting his attacks, but he kept getting closer and closer to landing one. Finally I dodged one of his attacks and severed his arm. He flew high above me, laughed, and his arm regenerated. He began to speak, "You cannot kill me so easily, I am the..." I raised my arm in the air and summoned a massive bolt of lightning which hit him mid-sentence. He disintegrated. I took flight and flew high above the arena. I attempted to summon a meteor and land it on the colosseum. After a few trys, I saw the large ball of fire tearing through the atmosphere. As the giant meteor approached, I felt myself waking up. I tried to hold on, but I couldn't. I then prepared to DEILD.

----------

